# FreeBSD not booting



## Mike2 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello I am new to FreeBSD and I was hoping to learn the foundations of it by using a study guide. Today i tried installing FreeBSD.

I succesfully installed it and tried it next to my other operating system and it worked; I then decided to reinstall FreeBSD as the only operating system and used the A option for all partitioning during setup. 

Something went wrong during the installation, and when I chose to install by memorystick (I think this was when it happened) I got an error message and decided not to continue with the installation  but instead start over with the installation again. This did not work and my computer no longer boots my memorystick or previous OS installations.

It says:

```
Invalid partition 
Invalid partition
FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
invalid partition
No /boot/kernel/kernel

FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```

When I try to install FreeBSD by using the memorystick like I did the first time the computer tells me to remove the external device and then restarts and the same invalid partition message appears . 

So my question is what I did wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2011)

"Something went wrong" is really hard to pin down.

FreeBSD should not give a "remove the external device" message.  That's probably from the BIOS.  Figure out how to get the computer to boot from the memory stick with a BIOS boot menu.


----------

